# violent recoil!



## eschrep (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a Tucumseh OHH55-69101 on a go-kart.
When you pull it it occasionally jerks back with tremendous force.
The engine runs good after it starts but it is like russian roulette getting it started.
Any thoughts


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

Sounds like a partly sheared flywheel key. I have experienced this before.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it might be the key. of course thats cheap and easy to try out first.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's dangerous. get it inspected


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

$$$$ scott money. do it yourselfer's save hundreds more then people who take em to get fixed. easier to fix em yourself. they are not that hard to.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree that it sounds like a sheared flywheel key. When you try to start the motor it is firing at the wrong time and causing the kick back. I also agree with Bugman that you should fix it yourself. It's just a $1 part and it will take all of about 15 minutes to replace.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep around a dollar a key. pop the flywheel off and replace it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes ineed. They charge a lot to get little things fixed. People with hondas probably pay a lot more than people with briggs. LOL


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

poeple with hondas pay $127.04 for a fugn carb rebuilt, and sparkplug


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow! that's crazy!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i know


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i know


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep briggs is simple fast and cheap(works better too) anybody with a little brains and some tinkering can do em. these eco friendly's are a real pain.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes ineed! They are.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

scott, check email


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

i did.


----------



## koolminx (Mar 23, 2006)

*I have a violent Kickbac issue also...*

It is NOT the key. I removen adn replaced the flywheel and the key was perfect and intack and there was NO slop in the setting. It's a briggs 3.5 or techumseh... identical to me at the moment... I even adjusted the spark gap and have been thinking about ovaling my coil mount holes in order to retard the timing a tiny bid. What other issues can this be? PLease post or e-mail.
Thanks! koolminx


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

if its on a mower check the blade make sure its tight


----------



## koolminx (Mar 23, 2006)

It was BOTH on and off the mower when this was hapening>>> Neither mattered.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

This is a side valve right? does it have a float type carb?


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm having the exact same problem with mine.

Looked at the flywheel key and is not sheared but it is kicking back without a blade on it.

The one I have is a diaphram side carb.

So I'll be watching for other replies to try to figure out the problem I'm having too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Same question as above, what style carb and what brand engine/hp and is it a over head valve or side valve.


----------

